# Female Peacock holding eggs



## Nitroball (Apr 3, 2005)

Should i be placing food in the tank for a female peacock that is holding eggs? She is the only fish in the 5 gallon tank. Or am i just wasting food?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You would be wasting food, and possibly polluting the water.


----------



## Nitroball (Apr 3, 2005)

What temperature should the water be?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

76-79F is ideal.


----------

